# Wall flashing at its finest



## mika00 (Mar 4, 2013)

Today I just wanted to take a minute and Showcase some of Scott Morrow's work. For those who don't know Scott Morrow Is a Slate and Tile expert Out of Atlanta Georgia, and is better known for his company Scott Morrow Slate & Tile roofing.<br><br> Scott Morrow's company specializes In Slate & Tile Roofing, and also specializes in copper fabrication and modified rubber applications. He is not just some guy with a bucket of tar and a ladder. He has the right tools and the knowledge, and is well known and respected in his field. His word and a hand shake goes a long way, he takes pride in his work and it shows in the photos he provides us to use in these blogs,<br><br>That being said, Scott sent me some wall flashing pictures I wanted to share. Wall flashing is used when there is an existing wall that a roof runs in too.<br>








<br>This is an example of a guy with nothing but a ladder and a bucket of tar. This is the way the wall was when Scott found it.<br>








<br>This is the same wall, just a little further up it. You can see the old bottom flashing and tar has been removed, and he is going in with the hew bottom part of the flashing which is 20 oz. copper. there Is a second part of the flashing which is a top that caps over the bottom. Tar should not be used for this fellow roofers. Its more work but it looks so much better and actually keeps the water out, after all isn't that what were trying to do here.......#1 keep the water out  #2 make it look as pretty as you can.<br>








<br>Now the picture above is the bottom part of the flashing all the way installed.<br>








<br>This is the upper portion of the wall in its finished form with the top portion of the flashing installed.<br>


















<br>Now you cant tell me that don't look nice, once again we want to thank Scott Morrow Slate & Tile Roofing out of Atlanta Georgia. Scott Says his work can be found all over the Atlanta| Buckhead| Midtown area.<br><br>


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice work, complete SPAM post.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice work yes. Not a bad stab at marketing to countless other roofers. Thanks Scott.


----------

